# The horizontal table DONE



## Edward J Keefer (Jan 28, 2005)

Fellow woodworkers.
Like Edison, I found four ways to construct the table and found 3 would not work. The 4th worked!
As they say in the UK, and maybe in other countries, the measurements must be SPOT ON. The base square and the router mount square with the table top.
In the photo's, you will see two tools that you must have. A screwdrive to loosen the mount screws, before you adjust, then tighten. The two pads are used to hold the material tight to the top and against the mount.
All of the wood and hardware was purchased at Home Depot. Yes that is a fixed based Craftman router, model 320-17542.
Bud


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice Job Bud

I like it... here's a small tip, pickup a stantard base from Sears or Porter Cable in that way you will not need to unscrew the router from the mount...
when you want to use it for your hand jobs...

The Horz. setup is a great tool to have in the shop it can make many of the hard router jobs easy... 


I sure like the one I have... 



=============



trap said:


> Fellow woodworkers.
> Like Edison, I found four ways to construct the table and found 3 would not work. The 4th worked!
> As they say in the UK, and maybe in other countries, the measurements must be SPOT ON. The base square and the router mount square with the table top.
> In the photo's, you will see two tools that you must have. A screwdrive to loosen the mount screws, before you adjust, then tighten. The two pads are used to hold the material tight to the top and against the mount.
> ...


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Way to go Trap, you did a nice job... nice addition to the shop!
Corey


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Well done Trapp, now we want to see it in action!


----------



## duckarrowtypes (Aug 28, 2007)

Please forgive the off-topic reply here but I have a question regarding your shop. I see what appears to be a Delta bench-top jointer. What's your take on that unit? I've been itching for a jointer but I've been debating between that bench-top and a proper stand-up one from Jet.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Nice going Trap!!

Now, what are you going to do first... in using it?  

Don't forget to let us see what you do with it... 

Thank you very much...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I think you will find the new table saves you a great deal of trouble. Good job Bud.

Duck, I own one of the Delta bench top joiners and they will do the job. They are ideal when space is a limitation and / or when working with smaller pieces of wood. I bought the factory dust collection chute for mine, dust collection is really important for joiners to function properly.


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

Great job Bud, you should get lots of use out it. Show us some pictures of your completed projects us the horizontal router.


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Very nice work. I want to build or adapt a horizontal router table that uses drawer slides to do the x and y axis thing. Do you think this would be hard to add to your jig. The sketch/illustration is not mine.

Steve Bolton


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi SB

That's alot of work to do when a sled will do the trick...see below

It's true you will not have the Z but it's no trick at all to push the stock into the bit... to put in a slot in , a guide board clamped to the to top and just slide the stock into the bit quick and easy.


============


----------

